# Not found C.UTF-8 on FreeBSD 12.0 i386...



## Spartrekus (Apr 24, 2019)

Hello,

I use in ~/.shrc :
 export LANG=C.UTF-8 ; export LC_ALL=C.UTF-8 

I have on Raspberry pI 3 the export to use C.UTF-8 using FreeBSD 13.0.  My editor is emacs and vim (console) and leafpad (X11).   They can display chars well.  
- It works well.

However on the i386, the file C.UTF-8 is not available in the default installation. 

What to do to get C.UTF-8 working on FreeBSD 12.0 i386?

Looking forward to hearing you. Best regards


----------



## SirDice (Apr 25, 2019)

Spartrekus said:


> using FreeBSD 13.0.


FreeBSD 13.0 is -CURRENT.

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions



Spartrekus said:


> What to do to get C.UTF-8 working on FreeBSD 12.0 i386?


Post the output of `locale -a`. 

NB. Never set LC_ALL. It overrules every other LC_* variable and should not be used as a "user" setting.


----------



## Spartrekus (Apr 26, 2019)

SirDice said:


> FreeBSD 13.0 is -CURRENT.
> 
> Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions
> 
> ...



Is it forbidden to have 12.0 and 13.0 numbers altogether within a post? Can you live with it?


----------

